# do we have no members in San Franisco



## scooter_trasher (Jan 23, 2016)

I can't I've been trying to give a heads up on three lightweights for 50 bucks in the bay area for two weeks on the ebay forum and and there still there and not any comments and one is a Super Sport, am I loosing my mind
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/ss...eler-or-racer-60-buy-now-near-berkeley.84565/
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=351623699041


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 23, 2016)

if I was there I would be all over them. I could fix each one up with new tires brake and cables for $30 and get at least $165 for each


----------



## scooter_trasher (Jan 23, 2016)

I been wanting me one of them Super Sports, I guy could sell the Varsity or the 5 speed as is for 50 and the SS & other bike would be free


----------



## fattyre (Jan 24, 2016)

Maybe it's because those bikes in that condition aren't really had to find?


----------



## scooter_trasher (Jan 25, 2016)

fattyre said:


> Maybe it's because those bikes in that condition aren't really had to find?



For $16.67 per together Schwinn?
around here those are impossible finds at that price


----------



## vincev (Jan 25, 2016)

Super Sport without the Brooks Saddle is pretty much worthless.Without the Brooks I have seen them at garage sale prices.You have to take into account what they need to make them ride able.Tires,Tubes,cables ,brakes, all add on to the cost .The condition of the paint on those bikes looks poor and the cost to make them ride able probably wont be worth getting them.I have seen these Schwinns for $10 around here t garage sales.


----------



## fattyre (Jan 25, 2016)

scooter_trasher said:


> For $16.67 per together Schwinn?
> around here those are impossible finds at that price





I said condition, not price.      When it comes to Schwinns they made tens of thousands of, why mess with borderline junk bikes?


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 25, 2016)

I'll be in El Cerrito next tuesday,but no money and not really into these bikes.sometimes you just gotta let some slip away.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jan 25, 2016)

scooter_trasher said:


> I been wanting me one of them Super Sports, I guy could sell the Varsity or the 5 speed as is for 50 and the SS & other bike would be free




Scooter, YOU and sfhschwinn must live in a town with a large state university. That's the only place I know of where skinny tired/lightweights bring that kind of money. [Perhaps it's because dorm rooms are several flights of stairs up!]
MY son-in-law stopped @ a garage sale in Milwaukee last summer and bought me a 1971 Breeze for $3.00. See before and after: I spent a week cleaning/greasing a bike with 44 years of condensation and dust damage; most of it on horizontal surfaces. It had *NO* wear... long tire knobs; only a slight shinny spot on one [not on  four] corners of the kickstand pin. The chrome now shins as bright as new [*BUT is pitted*]. I will always keep it because of it's origin on my behalf; also, I know I could NEVER score $10.00 for it here. [Maybe on a September afternoon @ Bradley U. on Freshman Orientation Day?]. Below: Before/After. I see I got the rear reflector up-side down!


----------



## scooter_trasher (Jan 26, 2016)

No no collage town,  around here it's Chicago Schwinn or department store junk , garbage picked Chinese  bikes bring $20 minimum, if the tires hold air, people ride bicycles for transportation ( unless you live in Detroit City proper there is no bus service and that's spotty), this is ground zero in the war on the working class, 10 & 12 dollar an hour jobs are the norm not the exception now, people with collage degrees are working in restaurants,   your green Breeze would bring 40 to 80 depending how it looks in person, even with it being a girls bike


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 26, 2016)

I can see El Cerrito from my window looking across the bay. If one of the bikes was a Paramount, I'd be there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 27, 2016)

I live in NYC in Queens which is becoming a lare hipster hangout and EVERYONE wants 70s-80s 10 speeds- I can't find them fast enough in the summer for a good price in which to resell. I just sold a Schwinn LE Tour in nice condition with all new parts for $250. I even have had people ask me why my prices were cheap- $165 being the price I told them and I answered "In Williamsburg and Manhattan the same bike will sell for almost double what I am asking but I am trying to be fair and keep people happy so they send more people to buy from me" The prices around here are crazy- a used walmart mountain bike is $60-85 easily. Also, bike lanes have been painted so even more people want bikes to save on gas and avoid crazy parking.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Jan 27, 2016)

There's a reason we went straight from 20" muscle bikes  to  5 &10 speed diamond frames, you couldn't give away a slow, hard peddling middleweight back then, we rode our bikes for transportation, not for photo ops at the coffee shops.
If only someone would be wise enough to make a 1.5 street tire to fit a 26" schwinn s5 & s6 wheels, Schwinn lightweights would rule the road, 27" wheels are nice on smooth surfaces, but in the real world they are just too harsh & fragile, 26" 1 3/8 are better, but 1.5" street rubber on a mountain bike wheel is the cats ass, you can't seem to get your money back if you put mountain bike wheels & brakes on a Schwinn lightweight "IT'S NOT GOT THE ORIGINAL WHEELS" never mind how much better it rides.
Check this out every week in the D
http://slowroll.bike/


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 27, 2016)

,







vincev said:


> Super Sport without the Brooks Saddle is pretty much worthless.Without the Brooks I have seen them at garage sale prices.You have to take into account what they need to make them ride able.Tires,Tubes,cables ,brakes, all add on to the cost .The condition of the paint on those bikes looks poor and the cost to make them ride able probably wont be worth getting them.I have seen these Schwinns for $10 around here t garage sales.





Those Varsity's are a dime a dozen, and the boy looks to be late 70's cause the yellow warning sticker is on it, girl varsity; fergetabout it.

But that super sport looks to be 1970 because it's got an AVA quill stem and it seems that was the last year for AVA's death stems on Schwinn, it's not a 69 or earlier stem cause 69 and below (dam hard stem to find) the AVA mark was on top verses side. It also may be a 1970 or newer 'S' stem, can't make out the imprint, regardless.
Looks like the correct Alum. Weimnann Belgium  rims, center pull brakes  and everything but the Brooke's saddle. Plenty good parts and, they's plenty 71 and above super sports but, under that are few and far between. You don't get those goodies on a varsity. In 1970 them alum wheels and center pull brakes adding in a comoly hand-built steel frame were the cats meow.  well excepting of course, a Paramount, but it's the next best thing!


----------



## scooter_trasher (Jan 27, 2016)

And at three for $50 they still sit, I just paid 20 bucks for a pair of S5s, and I'm happy with that deal.


----------

